# New portraits of my favorite girls



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm trying to get back into my other love: photography. Here are three from some images I captured yesterday morning after feeding time.

_*SISTERS: Izzy and Missy*_







*Baby*






*Cha Cha*


----------



## shannonw (Jul 18, 2010)

Great pictures! Love the first one.





What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2010)

shannonw said:


> Great pictures! Love the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a digital SLR camera, a Canon Digital Rebel xT. It's about 4 yr old now and several newer models have come out since then. These photos were taken with a Tamron brand 28-200mm lens that I had from my film days. I had put it away in favor of some prime lens and a shorter zoom but higher quality Canon lens. Unfortunately, the girls pay too much attention to me when I'm out there, so i need the extra "reach" of a longer zoom. I've got to figure away to find some non-horse money for a new lens with an even better reach.





The photos are also edited in Photoshop (the Elements version). It helps to provide the richer tones, allow for cropping (horses move A LOT!) and to give you wiggle room when your exposure isn't quite perfect. I also like a "darker" or "vignette" edge to my photos which I apply in editing.


----------



## twister (Jul 18, 2010)

Great pictures, I especially like the first one of the sisters. Thanks for sharing.Yvonne


----------



## Tab (Jul 19, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! The lighting is perfect and lighting is everything


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, they are all nice! I can see the third one being poster size and hanging in my family room.


----------



## shannonw (Jul 19, 2010)

wingnut said:


> I use a digital SLR camera, a Canon Digital Rebel xT. It's about 4 yr old now and several newer models have come out since then. These photos were taken with a Tamron brand 28-200mm lens that I had from my film days. I had put it away in favor of some prime lens and a shorter zoom but higher quality Canon lens. Unfortunately, the girls pay too much attention to me when I'm out there, so i need the extra "reach" of a longer zoom. I've got to figure away to find some non-horse money for a new lens with an even better reach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the camera and photoshop info! I am hoping to get a nice camera soon. Like you if I am out there with the camera all I can seem to get pictures of is their noses...


----------



## wrs (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice pictures. I agree with SampleMM, they'd look great framed. Great job. Hope you'll share more.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful photos. I love the way the wood looks so rich, as well as your darling subjects.  I also love the look of a well done vignette. I really would like to learn to take great pictures. Quite a few on this forum are so good at it, and have even made some businesses out of it!


----------



## wingnut (Jul 19, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> Beautiful photos. I love the way the wood looks so rich, as well as your darling subjects.  I also love the look of a well done vignette. I really would like to learn to take great pictures. Quite a few on this forum are so good at it, and have even made some businesses out of it!



Thanks again to everyone for the nice compliments. I was so pleased with these and that's a rarity for me...as everyone is their own worst critic!

ClickMini: There are a ton of resources online that can help the beginner take their photography to another level. If you'd like some ideas on specific sites to start with, just let me know and I'll be happy to send you some links.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 19, 2010)

I would love those sources. I have just started in photography and am starting a course on wednesday. Yippee!! Any info would be greatly appreciated. Oh, I have a Sony Alpha 330 that I got for Christmas.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 19, 2010)

PaintedMeadows said:


> I would love those sources. I have just started in photography and am starting a course on wednesday. Yippee!! Any info would be greatly appreciated. Oh, I have a Sony Alpha 330 that I got for Christmas.


Rhonda-Lynne: I'll work on putting together a list. Two things that are vital to photography no matter what kind of camera you use is understanding how a camera uses light to produce images. How the lens opening (shutter) works to allow in more or less light and how that works in combination with how quickly the shutter is opened or closed. When you get that concept down, then most everything else falls into place. The digital camera has done so much to help people grown in their photography because you can practice yourself silly and instantly see what works and what doesn't. The next step is to understand WHY something works/doesn't work so you can make the adjustments to get the photo you're seeing in your head


----------



## wingnut (Jul 24, 2010)

As promised, a couple of links to some good information for those wanting to learn more photography skills:

Two Peas in a Bucket Photography Board

Better Photo site

Another Two Peas link

As I find more, I'll try to come back and add them.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for taking the time to do this for us! I bookmarked it all. I have started a course with Terra College. So far so good.



Once again, gorgeous pictures!! I downloaded Photoshop Elements so I am going to have to learn how to use it too. Got any links on that? lol.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Joy! I will definitely look into these. I have some books, too. Just need to take the time to understand!


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2010)

Those pictures are outstanding!!!


----------

